# Hi from Calgary



## Deaner (Aug 13, 2022)

Hello Everyone!

Newbie to machining, currently have a Craftex B227L lathe, and last year I bought one of Tom Kitta's Rusnok Mills. Really enjoy the info in the forum, and excited to get some new skills. 


Cheers, 
Dean


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome from NE Calgary.


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome from the west coast.


----------



## whydontu (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## 140mower (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Perry (Aug 13, 2022)

Another Calgary guy here.   Welcome to the group.


----------



## combustable herbage (Aug 14, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa glad to have you aboard I have the same lathe, still learning lots here as well as machining gives you so many opportunities to make mistakes and learn from them.  Enjoy the forums.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 14, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 15, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario farm country - where your dog disappears in 5 seconds, the weeds are taller than Prairie trees, the men are girls, and the government is everywhere! 

Ps - I was born a Saskatchewan farm boy. I've been held hostage in Ontario for over 50 years by a Hot Italian Babe who let's me play with machinery and tractors as long as I don't try to escape or make anything useful.


----------



## Deaner (Aug 15, 2022)

Ha! I started as a farm boy up North, but I've been in the city fixing airplanes for the last 20 years. I have used the lathe to make some pullers and bullets for various jobs on the planes.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Aug 15, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria.


----------



## Crosche (Aug 16, 2022)

Hello from NW Calgary. Welcome to the forum!


----------

